# Can regular contractions be very mild?



## lovelymama2 (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had a lot of very mild contractions today--at least I think they're contractions. It feels like my belly gets pretty tight, but it's not too painful, just noticeable. Kind of like I have a 1-minute stomachache. I've never been in real labor before so I am not sure if these really count as contractions. They are not really regular but I've had quite a few today, like maybe 10 or so. I'm not sure what this is. When I was induced and on pitocin, I had contractions, but I had no idea I was having them. It was very mild.

I just can't believe that they would really be this mild in real labor. I almost can't even time them. Are these braxton-hicks, or could this be the beginning of labor?


----------



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

I had those same contractions -- painless, I even slept a whole night through them -- consistently for about 16 hours before my water broke and I went into active labor 4 hours after that (but sporadic contractions intensified after the water broke). My MW did not count those 16 hours as part of my labor when she was writing down my records, but it definitely was a prelude to (or perhaps part of) labor for me, so it could be for you too!


----------



## babymonster (Oct 1, 2007)

It's difficult to say. I always have a lot of BH contractions throughout pregnancy, and last time I would have them in a 5 minute pattern for a couple of hours each evening. It definitely wasn't labor for me, but it might be for you - helpful eh?


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, if it is labour, it will probably get stronger, and then you'll know.

Of course there are a few ladies who have whole labours like that, you might be one of those.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

With my last babe, the contractions were very regular and frustratingly mild from about 6 am all day. At 10:30 that night I was so frustrated that labor "wasn't going anywhere", I went to bed and as soon as I laid down my water broke. Getting to the hospital and hour later I was at 6.5 cent. so those contractions were doing something.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

The day before I acutally went into labor I had those type of contractions all day long, for about 10-12 hrs. They were annoying, but not all that painful and did nothing to change my cervix. My MW said she thought it was prodromal labor, which is basically a warm-up for the real thing. Maybe that's what is going on with you.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I didn't have any BH contractions when pregnant with Hunter, and then the day I went into labor I felt a sharp pain, went to the bathroom had a bloody show and then the contractions weren't painful for a few hours. They were mild, noticable and couldn't sleep though.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

W/ my last birth I had regular painless contraxs, 7 minutes apart for 3 hours, then they became uncomfortable.


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

My contractions just felt like i had to go.. sorry for the liguistics.. take a dump









i would say time them and see how regularly they are coming. that's what i ended up doing- i have no idea what inspired me to do that, but that's what got me to the hospital and i was crowning by the time i got there.


----------

